#ubuntu-tn-meeting 2014-02-13
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir tlm :)
<elacheche_anis> m-2 → Attendant Sameh j'éspére qu'il a Internet pour qu'il se connecte :)
<elacheche_anis> Salut encore une fois basma ghayth volkovmqx et les bots :)
<basma> salam anis
<basma> je t'ai pas compris
<ghayth> Bonsoir
<basma> bsr à touq=s
<basma> tous
<elacheche_anis> Alors basma.. On commence? JE pense que Sameh a des problèmes de connexion -_-
<elacheche_anis> Pour commencer j'aimerai bien savoir le cadre de l'event → dès que ça sera pas un event ubuntu-tn à 100%..
<basma> Anis, est ce qu'on peut reporter le meeting, j'ai un cas d'urgence, juste je me suis connecté pour dire dsl
<basma> Si cela ne vous derange pas bien sure
<elacheche_anis> Ok pas de problème pour moi basma :)
<elacheche_anis> On parlera après..
<elacheche_anis> Inchallah il méni3 5ir..
<basma> je suis hyper désolé mon fils est tres malade, je dois revenir vers lui
<elacheche_anis> Inchallah labess
<elacheche_anis> Go go go.. Y aura un autre meeting :)
<ghayth> nchallah lébess
<basma> enchala salam
<elacheche_anis> salam
<elacheche_anis> ghayth et volkovmqx salut les gars :)
<volkovmqx> Salut ! :D
<ghayth> Bonsoir :D
<elacheche_anis> Après un petit chat avec volkovmqx je dois résumer quelques points → pour que le bot aura un log compréhensible x)
<ghayth> Oki
<ghayth> vasy
<elacheche_anis> L'event à issat sera pas event ubuntu-tn seullement.. Y aura plusieurs communauté.. Alors ce qu'on a discuté sur la ML et a re-discuter.. Il faut bien planifier ça et je dois avoir plus de detailles
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir Zied, pas de meeting avec basma.. Elle a une urgence familial..
<ghayth> Dois je reformuler notre idée ?
<elacheche_anis> ghayth, volkovmqx vous devez peut être partager un draft du planing avec les membres de chaque cummunauté.. pour qu'on discute ensemble.. MozillaTN, DrupalTN, WPTN on est tous ami.. nous trouverons PAS de problèmes à bine planifier le programme d'un event :)
<volkovmqx> trés bonne idée !
<ghayth> Notre plan brouillon c'etait comme suit
<ghayth> Theme: Logiciels Libre
<ghayth> La journée se divisera sur deux grandes parties ,la conférence et les workshop
<ghayth> et une pause de déjeuner/café (ou bien) va etre entre les deux
<ghayth> pour la premiere partie
<ghayth> (le bute de les conférences c'est d'inspirer les personnes,d'attirer l'attention sur les langages,programmes..Open+Libre)
<ghayth> Normalement les conférenciers vont prendre chaqu'un pas plus d'une vigntaine de minutes (environ et a voir ,c'est toujours souple a toute modification..)
<ghayth> on va essayer de voir plusieurs sujets graçe a vous et a d'autres communautés comme vous venez de savoir dernièrement
<ghayth> par la suite et aprés la pause
<ghayth> on va essayer de planifier quelques workshop qui tourne autour de quelques sujet déja présentés pendant la partie conférencier
<ghayth> (il faut mettre dans la téte ,que cette journée n'est que le début d'un long terme travail )
<ghayth> je veux dire,qu'aprés cette journée on lancera nchallah des formations
<ghayth> Je résume et termine,il faut inspirer le gens le maximum :)
<elacheche_anis> Parfait :)
<ghayth> des remarques ,des idées ...? :)
<elacheche_anis> J'ai voulu avoir ça dans le mail que t'as envoyé x) mais pas grave.. Alors comme j'ai expliqué à volkovmqx  Le meeting est supposé de valider les derniers décision concernant l'event.. comme j'ai dis je dois tout re-faire dans ma tête pour trouver la bonne formule.. :)
<ghayth> On s'excuse pour le manque d'information dans le ML
<ghayth> et nous espérons que vous allez avoir la bonne formule le plustot possible ,je ne vous presse pas ,jamais :)
<elacheche_anis> Pas grave ghayth :)
<volkovmqx> oui, j'ai une idée :D -> faire un pad à partager avec les communautés (qui seront présent biensur) dont nous allons faire un petit draft de planning
<elacheche_anis> Good idea volkovmqx :)
<volkovmqx> pour que ça soit souple le max
<elacheche_anis> +1 :)
<volkovmqx> http://pad.tn/p/SPFSDAY
<elacheche_anis> D'accord alors, je re-organise mes idée et vous aurez le feedback sur la ML :)
<elacheche_anis> MErci pour le lien volkovmqx
<elacheche_anis> D'autres remarques? ou on a terminé?
<volkovmqx> Allright ! dont burn your mind :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<ghayth> normalement j'ai terminé :D
<elacheche_anis> Great :) On quitte la chnnale pour que le bot du log fait sont travail :D
